# 'Kayleigh and Summer'...



## stephlw25

Just to let you know that Kayl has had her baby boy on 13th April by another emergency c-section weighing 7lb 13.
Think she had a rough labour, 19 hours and his head was in awkward position and heart beat slowing so thats why she needed another c-section.

CONGRATULATIONS KAYL !!!! hope you are recoving well xx


----------



## Layla

Congrats!!

x


----------



## Jo

Aww Congrats Kayl :)


----------



## Venseia

post piccies tonight and more details, thanks Steph 
we're ok just hectic hectic hectic 
thanks girls xxx


----------



## Yvonne

Aww Kayl congrats hun :happydance:
Any names?


----------



## Kina

Congrats hon!!


----------



## stephlw25

Yvonne said:


> Aww Kayl congrats hun :happydance:
> Any names?

Hope she dosesnt mind me saying but shes named him Jack Sebastian (thought i put it in my first post doh !!!)

Aw kayl can understand how hectic it is at the mo, hope summer is enjoying her new baby brother ! xx


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbboy.gif 

CONGRATULATIONS HUN X X X X


----------



## Imi

_CONGRATS hunni!!!_

_Lovely name, and i hope your resting up after your section!_
_xxx_


----------



## Venseia

me


----------



## Yvonne

What a great name!!! :hugs:


----------



## Venseia

m


----------



## Venseia

sorry


----------



## stephlw25

OMG hun he is gorgeous and so tiny awwwwwwwwwww !!!! he looks just like you !

And how great do you look after just giving birth !!!!!!! 
grrrrrrr not jealous not jealous at all!!!:^o :^o :^o :^o


----------



## Venseia

my phone not


----------



## stephlw25

awww bless Summers looking so grown up!! how is she taking to jack?


----------



## Venseia

thanks steph 
right


----------



## Venseia

very


----------



## Imi

_He is soooooooooo gorgeous!!_

_Congratulations hun!!_

_And summer has grown into quite the little stunner!_
_xxx_


----------



## stephlw25

Lol awwwww that sounds sooooo cute !!! bless her ! they will have so much fun growing up together ! me and jamie are fine, he becoming a bit of a rascal ! terrible 2's starting early i think!!
Yep ttc very soon so watch this space !!!;) 
Sounds like you are doing brilliant hun, hope the breastfeeding is going well xx


----------



## Yvonne

Aw Kayleigh you should be soo proud, he is so beautiful and summer has grown so much! I agree with steph you look great considering you have had a section and now 2 LO's to look after ( and i'll admit it, i am jealous!!) :hissy:


----------



## ablaze

congrats hun!!! gorgeous he is!!!! :D and summer is lookin so grown up!!!


----------



## Lauz_1601

he is soooo gorgeous, congratulations, and you do not look crappy atall, you look so well, well done he's a sweetie xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats great [email protected]@!!!!!


----------



## Jo

You look great hun, better than i do now!!
great pics and Jack is the best name i ever heard!!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Kayleigh!


----------



## Layla

Great pictures! :D

xx


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!!!!! He is gorgeous!! x


----------



## hypnorm

congrats- he is soo cute!


----------



## Kina

Fab pics! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Venseia

Thank you for all lovely replies espec as i'm not a reg poster means alot
hope you all,babies and bump are all ok xxx


----------

